# Question re hysteroscopy



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

How painful is a hysteroscopy? While talking to the nurse practitioner yesterday, she told me that you're not sedated at all; but that it was ok to take some aleve or advil prior to the procedure. I asked her if I could drink some wine and she thought it would be ok. I've heard that the procedure is very uncomfortable. One co-worker said he yelled. Please tell me it's not THAT bad. Of course, it probably depends on what they have to clip off for biospy.


----------



## Cigarello (Jun 17, 2000)

Hi: funny you should ask about hysteroscopy cause i had one yesterday and i will tell you if this was the worst thing you could ever have you would be lucky. They have to use some numbing agent in the cervix so they can dilate your cervix; it isn't too bad; of course it is a little uncomfortable but not bad; after that you feel some pressure or discomfort when they insert the hysteroscope and take a gander and then take a biopsy; no actual pain but some cramping; some people get more cramping then others. it was over in five minutes; frankly the worst thing is the position on the table; this friggin table(which may not be something your doctor uses) is like you sit in a chair and then the chair goes back and you are hoisted in the air with your legs spread; i felt like a stuffed turkey; i have a bad back and it was uncomfortable but not unbearable. I had a hysteroscopy about 10 years ago and i wasn't put in this position but honestly the test isn't that bad and it beats having a D&C under sedation in a hospital setting; good luck and let us know how it goes for you.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I had one last week with a D&C so I was under general anesthesia. I've had an endometrial biopsy and it sounds like maybe it is like the hysterocscopy? I medicated myself with xanax and motrin for the endometrial biopsy. It wasn't horrible but uncomfortable and it was over pretty fast.


----------

